
Show HN: Smart Domain Search Engine - Review NameMesh - mohit_agg
Hi Everyone,<p>I recently launched - http://www.namemesh.com and would love to have your feedback on it.<p>Briefly:<p>NameMesh is a smart .com domain search engine which quickly creates, ranks and checks names.<p>It's<p>1) Complete - checks for lots of things like synonyms, antonyms, related words, portmanteau, misspellings, phonetic variations, short url, acronyms, suffixes, prefixes etc.<p>2) Relevant - ranks all the names based on quality metrics. supports ways to do complex queries.<p>3) Simple &#38; Fast - single step process taking only seconds.<p>Thanks
======
rgonzalez
Very nice. I normally do this manually, put together a list of keywords and
then obsess over their synonyms and misspells, made-up words, etc. with a
thesaurus and domain search website at hand. That is to say, this is
definitely helpful in the process of finding a great domain. However, how is
this different from the other solutions out there that mix-n-match keywords?

~~~
mohit_agg
thanks for the feedback. I am glad you liked it. What makes namemesh different
is that it actually checks for all the ways of creating a name. Plus it ranks
them based on metrics like length of domain, how similar are the words,
quality of made-up words, so that the good ones are easily discoverable and
one is not lost in lots of random suggestions. And it's very easy to use. You
can find a great domain much quicker using namemesh than any other solution. I
may be able to answer better if you can tell me about the particular solution
in your mind.

~~~
rgonzalez
Alright, I'll bite. I have no particular solution in my head, more particular
results. I would want to have a service that yields compelling results and
goes beyond simple keyword matching. I know you do a little bit more by
looking for synonyms and misspells, but it would be good if you looked into
web semantics (e.g. OWL) in order to better combine the keywords and thus
produce better results. I would like to be able o submit not just a couple of
keywords but the 20 plus keywords I typically generate every time I am looking
for a domain. Btw you have a great name, I was just going to look for a domain
and I remembered NameMesh immediately. Plus good looking/simple interface.
Cheers.

~~~
mohit_agg
thanks! Will look into OWL.

There is something for 20 keywords as well - <http://www.namemesh.com/company-
name-generator>.

It's mainly for mixing words, phonetics and simple permutations. Please do let
me know if it works for you.

I created NameMesh (.com was available) using the same algorithms. I think
it's possible to find 'available and brandable' .com domains. That's why I
built NameMesh. Cheers!

------
robbiea
I like this a lot actually. I use bustaname.com because it's pretty simple.
bustaname also does a quick check for me if it's available or not.

I have this site bookmarked.

~~~
mohit_agg
thanks!

